# استئجار الرحم في نظر الكنيسة



## منى الحالمي (12 يونيو 2009)

مرحبا ..

عندي طلب ياريت انكم تساعدوني فيه وهو معرفة رأي الكنيسة في مسألة استئجار الرحم (الام البديلة)

بمعنى يؤخذ من الرجل وزوجته البويضة وتزرع في رحم إمرأة أخرى مقابل مبلغ مادي ثم حين تلد المرأة يعادالطفل الى والديه اصحاب البويضة 

اتمنى ان الطلب واضح وانتظر مساعدتكم

وشكرا ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يونيو 2009)

اختي او اخي الكريم

انا اعرف من خلال الاطلاع علي تفسير الاباء في الكنيسة

ان هذا يعتبر زني

لان الحيوانات المنويه من رجل غريب لرحم مراته 

او العكس 

رحم السيده دي هيكون الحيوانات المنويه فيها لارجل غريب 

ودا يعتبر زني 

تحياتي ​


----------



## منى الحالمي (12 يونيو 2009)

نعم .. اشكر لك اجابتك

ولكني احتاج لرأي رجل دين لاني يجب ان اورده في بحث لي عن هذا الموضوع وكما تعلم ان رأي رجل الدين هو المعتبر فأرجوا منك ان تساعدني بأن تسأل لو استطعت اكبر رجل دين في الكنيسة لتأتي برأيه واكوون لك شاكرة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يونيو 2009)

اختي الكريم في كتابين في المكتبات المسيحيه

راي المسيحيه في اطفال الانابيب . الانبا غريغوريوس 

راي في تحديد النسل . الاب متي المسكين

بيقوله كلامي دا

تحياتي ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يونيو 2009)

اختي انا بحثت في الموضوع دا في المكتبه

لقيت كتاب شارح الموضوع دا شرح دقيق جداااااا

وفهمت من الشرح

ان في حاله تجيز فيها استئجار  الرحم

وحالت فيها حرام

ممكن ترجع بنفسك وتشوفي انهي حاله حضرتك بتسالي عنها

الكتاب اسمه الثقافه الجنسية بين العلم و الدين  والجزء الثاني 


تحياتي​


----------



## ليشع حبيب يوسف (16 يونيو 2009)

*الزنا هو إكمال الشهوة الجسدية .
هنا نرى عمل طبى محض ، ليس فيه شهوة ، ولا حتى بالنظر ، بل يوجد فيه عملية طبية قد تكون مؤلمة .
إذاً أين الزنا يا اخوتى . 
الطب يُمَكن الإنسان من تخطى حواجز مرضية ، هنا يوجد رحم ليس على إستعداد طبيعى لتقبل البويضة المخصبة ، ما المانع أن نتخطى هذا الحاجز ؟ ! .
أرجو أن لا تنفروا الناس من الدين ، وفى هذا قال رب المجد :
* " وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا النَّامُوسِيُّونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُحَمِّلُونَ النَّاسَ أَحْمَالاً عَسِرَةَ الْحَمْلِ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَمَسُّونَ الأَحْمَالَ بِإِحْدَى أَصَابِعِكُمْ " ( لوقا 11 : 46 ) .

ارحموا الناس يرحمكم الله 
أيبدياكون مهندس ليشع حبيب يوسف ـ إكليريكى دفعة 1971 ، ولى دراساتى الكتابية نشرتها وتنشرها مكتبة المحبة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يونيو 2009)

اخي الحبيب ليشع حبيب 

هل الزنا هو فقط بس إكمال الشهوة الجسدية ؟


اخي ممكن ترجع لدراسات في هذا الموضوع طبييا وراي الدين في حالات الاستئجار

هتجد في حالات جائز فيها الاستئجار  وحالات لا وبتعتبر حرام

لم يكون مثلا واحده بتاخد حيوانات منوية من راجل غريب غير زوجها بيعتبر زنا 

وفي حالات بيكون فيها اختلاط انساب 

وشكرا تحياتي​​


----------



## ليشع حبيب يوسف (16 يونيو 2009)

*إلى الأخ  الذى يعترض على مفهوم الزنا : 
بقليل من التفكير فعل الشر هو إكماله :
إما داخلياً ( أى يمارسه الإنسان فى داخل نفسه لأن ظروف خارجية حالت دون تنفيذه خارجياً ) 
أو إكماله خارجياً . 
من هنا جاء الأمر الإلهى بعدم إشتهاء ما للغير ، لأننى حتى لو لم أخذه لكنى لم أقاوم الشهوة فى داخلى ، فأنى أكون قد مارست الفعل داخلياً . وأنصبت فى أعماقى وفى دمى الهرمونات التى تفرز عند إكمال الشهوة ، وكلنا نعرف هذا .
فى حالتنا هذه يؤخذ حيوان منوى من الزوج ويخصب به بويضة من الزوجة ثم يزرع الزيجوت ( البويضة المخصبة ) فى رحم مستعد لإستقباله ، أين هنا الشهوة ، وأين اازنا ؟ .
يا أخى ، وأظن أنه من الأليق بحكم فرق السن أن أقول يا ابنى : ما مسألة إختلاط الأنساب التى تتحدث عنها ؟ . 
ألست تعرف أن المسيحية تُجيز التبنى ، أى ينسب للإنسان أبناء ليسوا من صلبه . 
وما هى الحالات الحلال والحالات الحرام التى تتحدث عنها ؟ .  
صدقنى الشعور بالأمومة أو الأبوة شئ رائع ولا ينبغى أن نستعمل ألفاظ طنانة ونقف موقف المشرعين ونحلل ونحرم ، 
ينبغى أن نتشبه بخالقنا الله الرحوم محب البشر ونكون مترفقين بالناس .
إن كان الله قد يسر لك أمورك ولا تحتاج إلى هذه الحلول الطبية ، فلا تقسو على اخوتك ، وضع نفسك مكانهم .*


----------



## Strident (16 يونيو 2009)

منى الحالمي قال:


> مرحبا ..
> 
> عندي طلب ياريت انكم تساعدوني فيه وهو معرفة رأي الكنيسة في مسألة استئجار الرحم (الام البديلة)
> 
> ...



أنا أرى أن المشكلة الوحيدة هي المقابل المادي و ليس استخدام رحم امرأة أخرى...فالإنسان ليس من حقه أن يبتز آخر، و لا أن يستغل جسده في مكسب لأنه ليس له...

لكن لو امرأة ضحت لزوجين (دون مقابل) و استقبلت طفلهما فما المشكلة؟ إنها قمة المحبة ان تتعب لغيرها دون مقابل و بالتأكيد ليس هذا زنى...فليس هناك أي شهوة و لا أنانية!


----------



## Strident (16 يونيو 2009)

ليشع حبيب يوسف قال:


> *إلى الأخ  الذى يعترض على مفهوم الزنا :
> بقليل من التفكير فعل الشر هو إكماله :
> إما داخلياً ( أى يمارسه الإنسان فى داخل نفسه لأن ظروف خارجية حالت دون تنفيذه خارجياً )
> أو إكماله خارجياً .
> ...



انا معك 100%...

و هذا ليس اختلاط أنساب...و لا حتى زنا...ربما يكون زنا لو هي متزوجة و أخذت من رجل آخر لتلد لو ان زوجها عقيم مثلاً...

لكنها هنا تحتضن طفل ليس لها أصلاً!!

تمام يا ليشع و أنا معك 100%!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يونيو 2009)

سلام ونعمه اخي الحبيب

اولا: انا مش بعترض انا بوضح

 انا ليس عالم ولا دكتور في البحث في الكتاب المقدس  ولكن انا شخص عادي 

بنسبه كلام اختي او اخي صاحب السؤال ذهبت للمكتبه وبحث في الكتب لحد ما وجدت ابحاث من اباء في الكنيسة زي الانبا موسي والانبا غريغوريوس وغيرهم 

ووجدت في حالات جاز فيها استيجار الام وحالات تانية  اعتبرها حرام  وحالات زني 

هذا ليس كلامي ولكن كلام ابائي بناء علي تعليم الكتاب المقدس ممكن حضرتك ترجع للكتب وتاكد بنفسك من كلامي

بنسبه لزني : هل لو اخد حيوان منوي من رجل غريب وضع في رحم امرة متزوجه وزوجها موجود لا يعتبر رني لان الزني تقصد بيها العلاقه الجنسيه فقط 



 ما مسألة إختلاط الأنساب التى تتحدث عنها ؟
ألست تعرف أن المسيحية تُجيز التبنى ، أى ينسب للإنسان أبناء ليسوا من صلبه . 

في فرق كبير بين التبني واستئجار ام ليضع فيها مثلا حيوانات منويه مش زوجها لكن التبني انسان يتبني طفل من اب وام 

بنسبه اختلاف الانساب موجودة وهي احدي اسباب منع زواج الزوجه من اخ زوجها بعد الوفاء 
لان لو عندها ابن وانجبت ابن من اخو زوجها  هيكون الاطفل دا اخوة ولا ابن عمه 



وما هى الحالات الحلال والحالات الحرام التى تتحدث عنها ؟ . 

ممكن حضرتك تشوف البحث الطبي الديني الانبا موسي وتعرف بنفسك اسف الكتاب رجعته المكتبه تاني 



إن كان الله قد يسر لك أمورك ولا تحتاج إلى هذه الحلول الطبية ، فلا تقسو على اخوتك ، وضع نفسك مكانهم .

يا اخي مش انا اللي بحكم لكن الله من خلال الاباء وشرحهم لكلمات الله

ممكن علشان خاطر كدة ابيح الطلاق علشان تتزوج غيرة وهكذا

لا افتكر انه الانجيل بطريقه دي

تحياتي


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يونيو 2009)

ياريت يا اخواتي دراسه الموضوع علمي وطبي لان مش حكايه  استئجار ام بل استئجار رحم ام 

لتاخذ حيوانات منويه من رجل غريب 

من راجل غريب غير زوجها


الرجاء الدراسه قبل التعليق وعندكم اسماء الكتب 

تحياتي​


----------

